# Let's start a fight. English Setter VS. Llewellin Setter



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

Bobby said:


> Do you include Llewellin's and AKC Show dogs in that statement?


ummmm.....A Llewellin IS a setter. As far as show dogs go...... :16suspect


----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

midwestfisherman said:


> ummmm.....A Llewellin IS a setter.


No sheet Jimmy. The intent was to ask the other Jimmy if he would feed a Llewellin.

How about a lesson in picture sizing? I was lost, didn't know how to fix at the time. I uploaded to Hunt101. When they came into the thread they were thumbnail size. I removed the word thumbnail from the URL and we now have the big pictures. I tried messing with it more, butt two know avail. :evil:

I still need that web site education.


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

Bobby said:


> No sheet Jimmy. The intent was to ask the other Jimmy if he would feed a Llewellin.
> 
> How about a lesson in picture sizing? I was lost, didn't know how to fix at the time. I uploaded to Hunt101. When they came into the thread they were thumbnail size. I removed the word thumbnail from the URL and we now have the big pictures. I tried messing with it more, butt two know avail. :evil:
> 
> I still need that web site education.


Website education, I think we could accomplish that somewhere with wi-fi and beer. 

BTW, when are we going to to some updates to the site?


----------

